
Creedoo – presentation software - hugodav
Creedoo software is an online presentation tool that helps in creating memorable presentations with few clicks, and is packed with unique features.<p>With Creedoo Presentation Software now it is possible to simply create memorable presentations that will distinguish the presenter and make the presentations memorable. With few clicks it is easy to design presentations that the audience will remember. Creedoo helps also to interact with the audience more closely as the audience can send the feedback in real time, using their smart phones, laptops or tablets, and can even ask questions and vote. This simple and fast presentation software helps to reach the audience in an easy way and answer their questions instantly. Other Creedoo features include remote control, where presenter can directly control the presentation from a smart phone, or “back slide” feature that supports the main slides with additions. 
Creedoo brings in the market a new generation software tool for online presentations to make the slides more eye catching and to create unique presentations distinguishable from others. 
Support that this professional online presentation software can provide includes presentation in offline mode and sharing your presentation with friends using simple URL link. To interact more effectively with the audience Creedoo software is becoming an indispensable tool for using poll questions, using timer for managing the time on stage and collaborating with colleagues. This software is helping to share presentations as these can be also downloaded onto the PC and then shared as a common file. 
This unique software is making a great impact in the market, helping to interact with audience as effectively as ever. For more information, you can log onto http:&#x2F;&#x2F;creedoo.com
======
dozzie
And how is it any better than LaTeX with beamer package? I can't tell from
your marketing bullshit.

Good presentation has good _content_ and good _presenter_ , first and
foremost. Everything else, tools especially, is next to irrelevant.

